# iptv+pppoe

## gr_alex

Не могу настроить одновременную работу этих сервисов. Имеется следующее в /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" 
> 
> 	    "192.168.xx.xx/24" )
> 
> routes_eth0=( "-net 224.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.xx.xy" )
> ...

 

С этими настройками pppoe-соединение работает, а iptv нет. Причем в блоке:

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" 
> 
> 	    "192.168.xx.xx/24" )
> 
> routes_eth0=( "-net 224.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.xx.xy" )
> ...

 

dhcp вытаскивает непонятный ip-адрес и реальные dns сервера для /etc/resolv.conf. 192.168.xx.xx адрес для пользования услугой iptv. Добавленный маршрут на 224 подсеть не помогает, пытался добавлять конкретные хосты вручную также не работает.

P.S. В оффтопике при выключенном pppoe iptv работает даже без указания шлюзов, при влюченном необходимо добавить шлюз для 224 подсети.

----------

## ba

 *gr_alex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" 
> 
> ...

 

 *gr_alex wrote:*   

> dhcp вытаскивает непонятный ip-адрес и реальные dns сервера для /etc/resolv.conf.

 

Если я правильно понял, то dhcp тебе тут нужно только для вытягивания dns-серверов? Вообще обычно так не делают, а dns-сервера получают по ppp(oe), попробуй добавить опцию usepeerdns к pppoe и убрать dhcp.

 *gr_alex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0=( "-net 224.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.xx.xy" )
> ```
> ...

 

а попробуй вот так 

```
routes_eth0=( "-net 224.0.0.0/8" )
```

----------

## Alehur

Могу лишь предположить что оператор не включил поддержку PIM`а на pppoe интерфейсе после его поднятия. Посмотрите снифером, ходят ли  JOIN пакеты и сам мультикаст трафик к/от оператору(а) при поднятом pppoe.

Походу с поднятым pppoe и прописанным маршрутом в 224.0.0.0/4 через шлюз от оператора, пакеты уходят нормально на шлюз, а возвращаться пытаются через pppoe интерфейс, а там либо PIM не включен либо RPF отработал. Можем только гадать, легче позвонить и поработать в паре с поставщиком услуги.

----------

